

Show HN: My first iPhone app, StarLive, for keeping up with StarCraft events. - sjm
http://itunes.apple.com/app/starlive/id456029193?mt=8

======
sjm
Promo codes:

4A77MEMAM6AM

EY9A3PMF7M3L

XNPWP46E4NK4

3HFJAXKH7LTY

XN9XX9MR9YEL

THW9667RMLLJ

N36P947J9J7F

TRNAPARHWE74

NYXHNF3KF7WT

EW6K4WLPHAJ4

I started working on this after attending a 3-day iOS SDK workshop. Basically
I wanted to make something small, niche, but that I myself could really get
some use out of, as well as something aimed at a community I feel very much a
part of. It's been a bit daunting being my first public software release (3rd
year CS student), but a great learning experience.

------
thinker
Thanks for the promo codes!

The Schedule page is nice but the Event Details page needs work. Would be cool
to know if an event is being broadcasted on Twitch.tv or some other website
(you kind of have it in the description box, but its really hidden). Also not
sure why the description is inside of a box.

